# GUI - WYSIWYG mit Eclipse?



## wersi77 (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine GUI zu bauen, wo der Code im Hintergrund mitgeschrieben wird? Am besten mittels Eclipse, um nicht so viele IDEs zu verwenden.


----------



## Sky (22. Jul 2005)

Hast Du Dir dies hier schon angeschaut: http://www.eclipse.org/vep/


----------



## wersi77 (22. Jul 2005)

Ich erkläre es nochmal...
Ich meine eine IDE, mit der ich eine GUI aufbauen kann (wie Webseiten beim Dreamweaver), wo der Code im Hintergund mitgeschrieben wird. Verschiedenen Button kann man dann Funktionen zuordnen, oder so? Gibts da nichts??? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen...


----------



## wersi77 (22. Jul 2005)

Habe ich installiert, aber wie starte ich das Ding aus Eclipse?
Gibts nen neuen Menüeintrag?


----------



## Bert Brenner (22. Jul 2005)

Ist das was sky gepostet hat nicht genau das?

Edit: Ups, zu spät.


----------



## wersi77 (22. Jul 2005)

Schon gefunden!!!


----------



## Dukel (22. Jul 2005)

wersi77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich installiert, aber wie starte ich das Ding aus Eclipse?
> Gibts nen neuen Menüeintrag?


File -> New -> Java -> Virual Class


----------



## Pulvertoastman (22. Jul 2005)

Dukel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Virual Class



Ist das ansteckend?
SCNR ;-)


----------

